# Female Betta



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

I have on dead set pregnant Female and i think i am going to breed them i have spawned them b4 but didn't raise any fry and i was wondering the proper way to breed them

Thomas


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=720


----------

